# How do I raise my Finnex Stingray light?



## paperlilies (Jan 18, 2016)

Has anyone had success raising the Finnex Stingray light? I am not hardware savvy so I'm looking for a simple solution.

I have a lot of brown algae/diatoms. From what I've read online it's from improper lighting and too many silicates in the water. I started mixing RO water with TAP 50/50 to lower silicates. Also, it's a newer tank (9 weeks). It is cycled and continues to grow beneficial bacteria. I rubbed some diatoms off individual leaves that were completely covered then did a 50% wc. Being that it's planted I didn't want to change any more water than that. It inhabits 1 nerite snail & 3 ghost shrimp. I didn't want to stress them too.

My cryptocoryne spiralis are pretty tall and extend across the water surface. Maybe they are too tall for a 10 gallon.

You can see in the picture how short my light is. I am going to make a sliding glass top to replace the black hinge that blocks light.


----------



## SingAlongWithTsing (Jun 11, 2015)

assuming you an some how get behind your stand you can always make a light rack out of conduit pipe or pvc and use zip ties to sort of hang the led.


----------



## stingrayness (Feb 14, 2016)

Could the solution just be to add more flow to the tank?


----------



## jrill (Nov 20, 2013)

Is that a glass top? If so then just use gray fiberglass window screen under the light. Use as may layers as needed to get to the intensify you want.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## paperlilies (Jan 18, 2016)

stingrayness said:


> Could the solution just be to add more flow to the tank?


The HOB filter has good flow. The output hits the driftwood in the middle and probably slows the current. I wonder if that is creating a problem. However, the crypt spiralis are right behind the water output and have heavy brown algae.



jrill said:


> Is that a glass top? If so then just use gray fiberglass window screen under the light. Use as may layers as needed to get to the intensify you want.
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


I'm trying to picture this. Does it replace the glass top entirely? Somehow frame it so it's like a rigid window screen? Do you have a picture on hand?

My only hesitation is I like how the glass top keeps evaporation in. It's a good idea to think about though.


----------



## Moosemoose (Feb 27, 2016)

I agree with jrill. I have the Fugeray planted + and had a diatom problem. Using window screen eliminated the diatoms. Here's a link about how to go about it: http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/10-lighting/114756-window-screen-light-filter.html

I am though however raising my light because I like that look better with an open top, I had my dad build mounts to anchor the light above the tank.


----------



## jrill (Nov 20, 2013)

Just cut it up and lay it over the glass

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Moosemoose (Feb 27, 2016)

paperlilies said:


> I'm trying to picture this. Does it replace the glass top entirely? Somehow frame it so it's like a rigid window screen? Do you have a picture on hand?
> 
> My only hesitation is I like how the glass top keeps evaporation in. It's a good idea to think about though.


I used electrical tape to tape the screen around the light fixture itself. Try doing one layer then if the diatoms don't go away add another layer and so on.


----------



## paperlilies (Jan 18, 2016)

SingAlongWithTsing said:


> assuming you an some how get behind your stand you can always make a light rack out of conduit pipe or pvc and use zip ties to sort of hang the led.


I can get behind the stand. Maybe my husband can help me with a constructive idea.


----------



## Couesfanatic (Sep 28, 2009)

You have a new tank. Diatoms will go away. It has nothing to do with the lights.

You might consider removing the black strip and just sliding the glass together.

Also the tank needs to be leveled out pretty bad.


----------



## paperlilies (Jan 18, 2016)

Couesfanatic said:


> You have a new tank. Diatoms will go away. It has nothing to do with the lights.
> 
> You might consider removing the black strip and just sliding the glass together.
> 
> Also the tank needs to be leveled out pretty bad.


You mean it needs to be leveled out because it slopes to the left in the picture? Is it harmful because the aquarium could break? I suppose an easy fix would be to put something under the leg of the table


----------



## Couesfanatic (Sep 28, 2009)

Yes, it tweaks the pressure put on the seams of the tank and stand. Level is best to avoid glass issues. Not a huge concern but it's an easy fix and makes the tank look better as well.


----------



## paperlilies (Jan 18, 2016)

Ok so here is what I came up with! Spray painted wood and velcroed to the tank so I can adjust the height if needed. Lol. I'm better with crafts than hardware skills. Since I'm experimenting how high my light needs to be I used the velcro. Not seamless, but it works.  If I knew exactly how high I want my light I would have cut the wood so it's level with the bottom edge of the black rim and used double sided adhesive strip instead of velcro.

I'm also pretty happy with the DIY sliding glass lid. The tutorial on youtube used black spray paint on the white channels. I'm a little worried it will scrap off with use and flake into the aquarium. I'll have to see how that goes.

Also, leveling the aquarium looks much better!


----------



## Moosemoose (Feb 27, 2016)

Looks really good!!! I'm glad to hear you figured out a way!


----------

